# Indoor "Spinning" bike?



## Kolraw (Sep 13, 2005)

I am looking for a bike to use indoors over the winter. I am not a big fan of trainers for some reason but I really like the "spinning" style bikes. I know the Lemond Revmasters are the best but out of my price range at the present time.

Has anyone tried the Forza F2? I have only found 2 short reviews and both of them had nothing but good things to say but I don't know how reliable they are so I thought I would ask here where people know what they are talking about.

Any other suggestions on bikes besides the Revmaster?


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

Why are you not a fan of trainers/rollers? I only ask because most of the spin bikes can only be adjusted to get close to your current road position. As far as I can tell there's little benefit to getting used to/strong in a position all winter long and then loosing it all once you get back on the road.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Kolraw said:


> I am looking for a bike to use indoors over the winter. I am not a big fan of trainers for some reason but I really like the "spinning" style bikes. I know the Lemond Revmasters are the best but out of my price range at the present time.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Forza F2? I have only found 2 short reviews and both of them had nothing but good things to say but I don't know how reliable they are so I thought I would ask here where people know what they are talking about.
> 
> Any other suggestions on bikes besides the Revmaster?


I don't like the Revmasters...the resistance just doesn't feel right to me. I bought one of the original Johnny G SPin bikes and use it frequently when the weather is bad. I much prefer it to a trainer. I'm not trying to replicate my road bike on it--rather I just want to maintain aerobic fitness and strength. I really don't see the problem about having to have the exact same fit as your road bike.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

I have had a Kettler Ergo Racer for more than 2 years. It's a very well-made machine, smooth and solid. I like the electro-magnetic resistance. It is not a "fixie" like a true spinning bike, since it freewheels. The pre-set programs it comes with are adequate, though not great, and it has a serial interface for connecting it to a PC. Supposedly it can work with FitCentric software, but I had no luck getting a FitCentric demo disc to work, so I gave up on the software. (I did not have the factory-supplied cable. I tried various null modem configurations wihtout success. Serial connection is a bit outdated now. USB would be better.)

My major gripe with the Kettler is that it is absolutely not "ergo". Maybe it's fine if you are a die-hard tri-guy or time-trialist, but I am a recreational roadie and no longer in my youth. In spite of the adjustments provided, I found it impossible to get the bar position anywhere near to a reasonable road bike position (say an inch or so drop from the seat to the bars). I wanted an indoor bike that would have a similar position to my 56cm road bike, but I simply could not achieve it. My wife, who rides a 48cm road bike refused to use it since it put such strain on her back.

I was going to bite the bullet and send the Kettler back (from memory over $100 shipping) but the dealer (Andy Grenz of efitenessdirect.com who I would recommend) put me in charge with a Kettler rep (Scott Kramer). I explained the problem, and suggested that Kettler ought to consider supplying supplemental bars for roadies. I asked the rep if he would supply me replacement parts if I deigned a modification to the bars. He agreed to send me any Kettler parts I wanted, so I took a hacksaw to the original bars, and retrofitted Profile Design aero bars in kind of a mustache setup that provides a comfortable riding position. I sent the Kettler guy full details of my mods, and asked for replacement parts for the ones I had destroyed, and also asked for the serial cable and software in exchange for my design. He rever returned my e-mails or calls.  Oh well, at least the bike is rideable.

Anyway, it's been a good bike overall, and I can e-mail a pdf to anyone who wants to know how to modify an Ergo Racer to make it provide somewhat like a road bike position.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Why don't you like trainers? :idea:

I don't either but I use it when I have to and it's ok.. And, a trainer is cheaper then a spin bike.. So yeah..


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I also prefer spin bikes to trainers and rollers. Quieter, you can crank the resistance higher, you don't have to worry about the frame or trashing your tire, and many of them are very adjustable now so that you really can mimic your road bike position. I've got my same road saddle and pedals and configuration. I think I get a huge benefit from winter spinning.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> Why don't you like trainers? :idea:


Don't like the way the resistance feels and they always feel "wobbly" to me.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

That's because they are wobbly . I don't mind that so much but the noise has me really cranking up the TV. I don't think I'd bother with putting out the money to buy a spin bike, but I think I get a great benefit from all the winter spin classes I do.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Can't speak to the one you're asking about, but in terms of spin bikes in general, I'm a fan.

I have a Schwinn Elite. It is as study as a main battle tank and the motion on it is very smooth. It has enough adjustment to allow me to precisely mimic the sitting position I have on my bikes (saddle height, fore/aft) and to come close to my reach (which is not all that critical since there are no aerodynamics or weight balance issues involved.)

It even has one of my standard road saddles and a pair of Look 206 pedals.

I like it, and the only reason it doesn't get used more than it does is my inability to tolerate the incredible boredom associated with riding indoors.

Compared to trainers, it feels (to me) far more like you're riding a bike. Compared to rollers, well, I don't have the inclination to learn rollers and I don't have the room in the house to leave a set lying around. The spinner is just a nice easy way to get some exercise when it's dark outside.

And, I do credit it with turning my from a masher into a spinner out in the real world.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

My CycleOps fluid 2 trainer is relatively quiet and isn't wobbly... 

If I could get a spin bike, I'd rather get new components/wheels/whatever.. That's just what I'd do but yeah..


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Please PM if you can if you get one. I wa thinking of getting one because they are so cheap though my distributor and a few clienets have asked about spinner bikes.

The distributor says they are acutally pretty decent in feel.

I teach "spinning" and would love to have one at home for traing clients fro the wife's and I use. So much easier just to hop on then set-up the trainer and exchange rear wheels.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> So much easier just to hop on then set-up the trainer and exchange rear wheels.


Reason #1 to own one.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

We use Spinner bikes at the YMCA I belong to. These are nice heavy duty bikes that seem to take a lot of abuse, and are very adjustable. Here's a web link:

http://www.spinning.com/store/store_summary.asp

If price is an issue, you might be able to find some used. My Y bought new spin cycles a couple of years ago and sold all of their old bikes for about $100-150 each. I would have bought one myself but didn't really have a place to keep it in the house, and didn't feel like spinning out in the garage.


----------



## Time2ride (Apr 12, 2009)

*Revmaster rocks*

_*I know the Lemond Revmasters are the best but out of my price range at the present time.

Any other suggestions on bikes besides the Revmaster?
*_

I bought a spin bike for my wife last week. It is called the jet bike from BH Fitness. I am returning it this week. I thought it would be a great bike because the handle bars can be changed out to drop bars, and I was under the impression that because it was chain driven it would be better. Well, my wife and I quickly tired of it. The bike is noisy from the chain and from the crank area when resistance is added, not to mention the vibration through the crank. We went out and looked at the new LeMond Revmaster Pro & Sport models. It didn't take long to decide on the Pro model. We also bought the Pilot 2 computer. Believe me, the revmaster is smooth as silk. It has micro adjustments on the seat post, for and aft on the seat, handlebar post and as well as for and aft on the handle bars. I know they are a lot of money, but then you get what you pay for. With all the micro adjustments, you can emulate any bike you wish.

It was my wife that originally wanted an exercise bike, which I talked her out of in favor of a trainer. She decided against the trainer because of the inconvenience of taking her bike off and on all the time. Then she wanted to look into spin bikes because of a friend that attends a spinning class, We went from an inexpensive exercise bike to a top off the line spin bike in short time. We thought, so what if it's expensive as we look at it as a lifelong investment in our health. This bike will last a lifetime. I doubt whether the cheaper one we bought would have.

Think again about your investment. We thought we could get away with buying something a bit cheaper, Believe me, you will tire of the cheaper models just like we did. If you enjoy the pleasure of riding a decent road bike, then you will not like cranking a cheaper spin bike. Something to think about before buying.


----------



## Redtail A-4 (Aug 7, 2004)

*CycleOps*

I have the CycleOps 200 E, the version without the power meter. I use it for days when I cant get away from the house or when I want to do intervals or a climbing workout. My friend has the Kettler and its much quieter than the Cycleops and it freewheels. Something to think about if you live in an apartment or want to watch TV with normal volume.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

I LOVE spin bikes... I have made great improvements over the past winter. Nothing was "lost" when I got on my bike this spring.


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

i bought a cycleops, a used frame, some components and set the whole thing up for about $600. it rules.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the Cycleops Pro 300pt, have one at home


----------



## mtbiker4ever (Mar 17, 2009)

I also have a Cycleops Pro300 Pt, great bike ........


----------

